# Soliman v Sturm II set for May 31st



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

According to Ozboxing twitter and the Prowler.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#ozboxing&src=hash

I hope this is true Sam has been stuffed around more than any fighter I know. Not my favourite fighter but I admire his attitude.
GO SAMMY!!!!!!!:happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/03/31/sam-soliman-vs-felix-sturm-ii-rematch-set-for-may-31st/



> CONTRACTUALLY speaking, IBF middleweight champion Felix Sturm had until August 8th to make his mandatory defence against Australia's Sam Soliman.
> 
> However, it looks like Soliman, 40, will not have to wait as long as originally expected for his well overdue shot at the middleweight championship, with an imminent announcement expected as both parties have come to terms for a rematch, which looks set to take place on May 31st in either Cologne or Stuttgart, Germany.
> 
> ...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> According to Ozboxing twitter and the Prowler.
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=#ozboxing&src=hash
> 
> ...


Adam is pretty wired in on things. I reckon it's a safe bet. My sentiments exactly with regards to Sam too.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

This is good news, good on Sammy. :happy


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah good luck Sam, he deserves the win, I've never been a fan of his style but it works for him and he gets the results and he's a bloke who's earned his shot, only to be fucked around by boxing politics.


----------



## BQXPQR (May 23, 2013)

Sam deserves another shot, and best of luck to him too!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The newspapers are running with the story Soliman vs Sturm II will be on 31st May.

Hope Sam can takes the points again, and this time keep them.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Go Sammy, stay away from black bombs this time!!!


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Give it your all Sammy, I gotta say I was rather harsh when the Black bombs controversy came up but you gotta give it up to him, probably his last shot. Let's go Sam.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Teflon man


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sam Soliman flies out tomorrow for "a secret European destination" where he will complete preparations for his rematch with Felix Sturm on May 31st.

Sturm has been quoted as saying "This is not just a title defence for me, it is also a day of redemption."

I guess he feels the same way about trying to avenge his loss to Daniel Geale too? Time will tell whether he gets that opportunity.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/05/07/soliman-hits-the-road-for-world-title-tilt/

Interview with Sam getting good sparring Zerafa,Carr,Dunn confident of beating Sturm again.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I'll be cheering for Sammy, but I think Felix will beat him convincingly this time.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Yes Sam is in for a rude awakening this time.


----------



## BQXPQR (May 23, 2013)

Why do some above think Sammy will not do as well this time? What's different this time?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

BQXPQR said:


> Why do some above think Sammy will not do as well this time? What's different this time?


Excellent question :good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

And it's on ME with Froch-Groves II on after it on delay.

http://www.mainevent.com.au/events/


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> And it's on ME with Froch-Groves II on after it on delay.
> 
> http://www.mainevent.com.au/events/


So basically if you are a battling boxing tragic you have to fork out $60 for a couple of Sunday morning fights......... Does this happen in other countries (except NZ)


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

I know which one I'll be paying for...


----------



## BQXPQR (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Excellent question :good


So what is different? Sure Sturm sees this as a redemption opportunity, and intends to lift his game a bit, but surely so does Sammy?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Flights booked for Germany baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

BQXPQR said:


> Why do some above think Sammy will not do as well this time? What's different this time?


Felix knows the drill this time, will know not to lay off him like he did after the knockdown in the first fight.

Sam is getting older.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Flights booked for Germany baby!!!!!!!!


Sammy should have already arrived at "the Secret D...... Training Camp" by now, Christian leaves in a two weeks. Where are you watching the fights, Biggidy?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sammy should have already arrived at "the Secret D...... Training Camp" by now, Christian leaves in a two weeks. Where are you watching the fights, Biggidy?


Yeah he left yesterday.

I'll be at the fight @DBerry ......I leave with Mick on 28th........cannot wait!!!!!! Spoke with Sammy yesterday before he left and all tickets are sorted....might see me and Mick walking down with him


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah he left yesterday.
> 
> I'll be at the fight @DBerry ......I leave with Mick on 28th........cannot wait!!!!!! Spoke with Sammy yesterday before he left and all tickets are sorted....might see me and Mick walking down with him


Enjoy the fight mate.

Where's the secret training camp by the way? The secret is safe here. We won't tell anyone :lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Enjoy the fight mate.
> 
> Where's the secret training camp by the way? The secret is safe here. We won't tell anyone :lol:


Haha....

Last fight they had there was a very convenient " all night long party" right next door to Sammys room. He ended up having to change rooms.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah he left yesterday.
> 
> I'll be at the fight @*DBerry* ......I leave with Mick on 28th........cannot wait!!!!!! Spoke with Sammy yesterday before he left and all tickets are sorted....might see me and Mick walking down with him


Fuck, good stuff mate, say hello to Mick for the both of us, I think you'll be flying over with Christian.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Haha....
> 
> Last fight they had there was a very convenient " all night long party" right next door to Sammys room. He ended up having to change rooms.


Where? To the party room :lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck, good stuff mate, say hello to Mick for the both of us, I think you'll be flying over with Christian.


Think he is a different airline mate...we are flying with Etihad.....hope they are decent... 
@Spider ...... Haha. Don't think he did somehow....but I hope I find this party room


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sam's on a huge billboard on Warrigal road, Moorabin :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Even though I think he won't win, I do hope he does win.

We'd then get to see Sammy fight Daniel here (if he gets past Macklin), which would be WAY cool. :lp


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sam's on a huge billboard on Warrigal road, Moorabin :lol:


Next to one of your ads mate? :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Next to one of your ads mate? :yep


:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Teflon man





Kel said:


> Yes Sam is in for a rude awakening this time.


Oh hey @Kel are you a fuckwit or what, mate? :thumbsup


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> So basically if you are a battling boxing tragic you have to fork out $60 for a couple of Sunday morning fights......... Does this happen in other countries (except NZ)


Oh no @Kel, you're not a "battling" boxing expert are you, mate? No wonder your expert opinion is a bit patchy in some areas and you choose instead to mock other people's knowledge instead of making sure you know what you're talking about first :thumbsup


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol: when @Kel see's all his notifications.:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@Kel, how do you see this fight panning out?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> @Kel, how do you see this fight panning out?


Read post 14 dingle :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Only 2 weeks away now lads, let's hope Sammy can lift off and beat Sturm again! :ibutt


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sturm, post Soliman... :bbb


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

More fucking bollocks , the guy pisses positive for drugs and all I read are pages of well wishes .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> More fucking bollocks , the guy pisses positive for drugs and all I read are pages of well wishes .


What's doing this Jose? The missus? the job? Inlaws? Sammy I think holds the world record for fighting and winning eliminators. I think he's due. Won I don't know how many straight. The drug thing, well he had an energy drink on a plane and guilty of stupidity. This sport doesn't even ban those found positive for roids.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

No the Mrs , kids and job are all just fine thanks i just cringe when I see all the back slapping applause for a cheat , maybe I'm too old and cynical
to buy the energy drink theory .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> More fucking bollocks , the guy pisses positive for drugs and all I read are pages of well wishes .


Nah man, uncool...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No the Mrs , kids and job are all just fine thanks i just cringe when I see all the back slapping applause for a cheat , maybe I'm too old and cynical
> to buy the energy drink theory .


It's all opinion mate. If I truly believed he was a drug cheat I wouldn't be supporting him.

I happen to believe he *isn't* a cheat, so I will support him.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No the Mrs , kids and job are all just fine thanks i just cringe when I see all the back slapping applause for a cheat , maybe I'm too old and cynical
> to buy the energy drink theory .


I know him personalty, Jose, I can tell you for a fact he is no cheat, do you realize that this smoke screen over a trace amount of a ridiculous stimulant that can not help an endurance athlete allowed Sturm to side step the drug testing stipulated in the fight contract, for the gear that it's common knowledge that Sturm takes?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Serious Dale ANY fighter having an Indian summer of a career sets my alarm bells a ringing especially if they are failing drug tests . I genuinely hope the dude ain't on the gear .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Serious Dale ANY fighter having an Indian summer of a career sets my alarm bells a ringing especially if they are failing drug tests . I genuinely hope the dude ain't on the gear .


I can tell you for a fact that his fitness is an 18 year work in progress, the only time I've ever seen him drink alcohol was after his second fight against Mundine. He doesn't even eat cheese.
In his eyes, he is still a student, constantly trying to learn new moves, new techniques.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Soliman drank grog after Mundine 2 ? .... Surely he was concussed after that beating and should've went to the hospital instead.

Sturm will stop Soliman for only the 2nd time mark my words this is the end of the line for Sam and his energy drinks :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> Soliman drank grog after Mundine 2 ? .... Surely he was concussed after that beating and should've went to the hospital instead.
> 
> Sturm will stop Soliman for only the 2nd time mark my words this is the end of the line for Sam and his energy drinks :yep


A week or so after, at a mutual friends birthday party, yeah, Kel, he did. Are you really so stupid, or do you work very hard on an act? Avatar bet on your second comment, one month, avatar of choice for the victor!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A week or so after, at a mutual friends birthday party, yeah, Kel, he did. Are you really so stupid, or do you work very hard on an act? Avatar bet on your second comment, one month, avatar of choice for the victor!


It's commendable you have faith in your friend, if our friends don't support us why would we have them......... Ok to your avi bet, you are in for a disappointing outcome my dear friend :smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> It's commendable you have faith in your friend, if our friends don't support us why would we have them......... Ok to your avi bet, you are in for a disappointing outcome my dear friend :smile


We have a gentleman's agreement then, nice :yep I know for a fact neither of us are gentlemen, however.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We have a gentleman's agreement then, nice :yep I know for a fact neither of us are gentlemen, however.


:lol:


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I know him personalty, Jose, I can tell you for a fact he is no cheat, do you realize that this smoke screen over a trace amount of a ridiculous stimulant that can not help an endurance athlete allowed Sturm to side step the drug testing stipulated in the fight contract, for the gear that it's common knowledge that Sturm takes?


Indeed.

Anyone in the know would consider that bullshit trace element adds nothing to a boxing match.

The fact Sturm turned in a drug test in a woman's name (good spot Dr Lewis) got lost in the bullshit from the corrupt BKB.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I just read that in the first fight, there was drug testing before and after the fight. This time, however, there will only be testing AFTER the fight. At Sturm's request.

Australian Associated Press article in today's West Australian paper. Sorry if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Fight week for Sammy! I reckon it will be a good second stink. Looking forward to it!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fight week for Sammy! I reckon it will be a good second stink. Looking forward to it!


Well, he is even more prepared for this one mate, and Sturm will want to hold on to that title, I've cleared my calender for Sunday, big day of boxing, Sammy is just coming off a two week stint in De.......secret location, sparring the best gym sparrers at that weight, flew over Christian Ennor on Sunday to help with the final week's prep in Gemany and @Oscar should already be there too. Exciting stuff.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, he is even more prepared for this one mate, and Sturm will want to hold on to that title, I've cleared my calender for Sunday, big day of boxing, Sammy is just coming off a two week stint in De.......secret location, sparring the best gym sparrers at that weight, flew over Christian Ennor on Sunday to help with the final week's prep in Gemany and @Oscar should already be there too. Exciting stuff.


Did you mean @Oska ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Did you mean @*Oska* ?


 yes ops


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sturm-Soliman press conference.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/sturm-soliman-press-conference-247137


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Exciting fight and I may not be here. :fire


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Exciting fight and I may not be here. :fire


Where are you off to now, mate?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Where are you off to now, mate?


Out riding for the weekend. 
Was supposed to go last weekend, but someone got crook, so we postponed it to this weekend, and I forgot about the fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Out riding for the weekend.
> Was supposed to go last weekend, but someone got crook, so we postponed it to this weekend, and I forgot about the fight.


atsch And the Groves-Froch fight as well!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> atsch And the Groves-Froch fight as well!


Fuck fuck fuck... :ibutt


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fuck fuck fuck... :ibutt


Its all the UK forum is talking about right now!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Its all the UK forum is talking about right now!


Yeh kick a man while he's down! :cry


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

There are some varied opinions on how this one will play out second time around so I added a poll.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

I voted Soliman by decision but I was thinking about the draw option...wouldn't surprise me if that happened, making a trilogy necessary :hey


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I voted Soliman by decision but I was thinking about the draw option...wouldn't surprise me if that happened, making a trilogy necessary :hey


:thumbsup


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Soliman gets stopped. Sturm always had shit fights he probably will be much better in the rematch.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Soliman gets stopped. Sturm always had shit fights he probably will be much better in the rematch.


Some people on the Aussie forum take you for a troll, I, however, respect your opinion, you know your stuff. I disagree with you, I think this is going to be a cracker of a fight though, I don't think Sam even gets dropped again, I think Sturm takes it on a very controversial decision. As for Sturm always having shit fights, he earned his place against DeLaHoya!
And for the rest of you, I'm not here to argue the outcome of the future, let's just watch it, enjoy it and see.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Some people on the Aussie forum take you for a troll, I, however, respect your opinion, you know your stuff. I disagree with you, I think this is going to be a cracker of a fight though, I don't think Sam even gets dropped again, I think Sturm takes it on a very controversial decision. As for Sturm always having shit fights, he earned his place against DeLaHoya!
> And for the rest of you, I'm not here to argue the outcome of the future, let's just watch it, enjoy it and see.


I dont mean that the fight is shit. I think that Sturm in theire first fight had a shit night and wasnt on his best like in other fights. For example against Gevor or Griffin. Where normally he should have beaten these guys clearly.
If Soliman fights the Sturm who stopped Barker I think Soliman gets stopped.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont mean that the fight is shit. I think that Sturm in theire first fight had a shit night and wasnt on his best like in other fights. For example against Gevor or Griffin. Where normally he should have beaten these guys clearly.
> If Soliman fights the Sturm who stopped Barker I think Soliman gets stopped.


Fair enough, we'll chat about it after the fight mate, you're alright though, IMO :good


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Soliman!!!! Bring home the belt, do us proud!


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> War Soliman!!!! Bring home the belt, do us proud!


:bbb:good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

GO SAM!!!!! The enthusiasm is infectious.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> GO SAM!!!!! The enthusiasm is infectious.


Good luck with that


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

It's true for the first time ever Im excited about a Sam Soliman fight.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It's true for the first time ever Im excited about a Sam Soliman fight.


I voted Gorilla to be stopped under 6rds


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> I voted Gorilla to be stopped under 6rds


Same.:yep


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Same.:yep


Well @Kel I know you at least are a betting man. That must be paying ok?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It's true for the first time ever Im excited about a Sam Soliman fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> I voted Gorilla to be stopped under 6rds


your avatar, when you lose our bet, has to hav a cunt and a goose in it, so I'm hoping to find a gooses head being inserted into a sheilas vagina on the net.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> your avatar, when you lose our bet, has to hav a cunt and a goose in it, so I'm hoping to find a gooses head being inserted into a sheilas vagina on the net.


We cant have that!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Was this wat Stiflers and Kel avatar bet on?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> We cant have that!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Was this wat Stiflers and Kel avatar bet on?


:rofl I don't know.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> your avatar, when you lose our bet, has to hav a cunt and a goose in it, so I'm hoping to find a gooses head being inserted into a sheilas vagina on the net.


I'm sure it will be out there somewhere. :lol::lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> We cant have that!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Was this wat Stiflers and Kel avatar bet on?


 Yes that Sturm will stop Soliman. If Sturm stops Soliman I have to wear a Danny Green avatar and change my location to''I love sucking Greeny's schlong'' for 2 weeks. If he doesn't kel has to do it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sturm I hope because if Soliman wins i can see him fighting bums down under for ever and a day defending it .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sturm I hope because if Soliman wins i can see him fighting bums down under for ever and a day defending it .


Hmm. Most thinking Sturm wont make the same mistakes again.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sturm I hope because if Soliman wins i can see him fighting bums down under for ever and a day defending it .


Smart thinking, Jose, would be for a man of his age to cash out on it,yet Sam, I can tell you, is in this for another three plus fights. He has already challenged GGG only for GGG to renege due to promotion issues (read:HBO, money) so I can assure you Sammy isn't going to sit on this title to hatch it, if that's what yo're implying!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Smart thinking, Jose, would be for a man of his age to cash out on it,yet Sam, I can tell you, is in this for another three plus fights. He has already challenged GGG only for GGG to renege due to promotion issues (read:HBO, money) so I can assure you Sammy isn't going to sit on this title to hatch it, if that's what yo're implying!


That's exactly what I was thinking and i would be doing if i were his age and in his boots , good on him if I'm mistaken about his route .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Latest is the two camps can't agree on the type of gloves to worn. Meeting to be held to see if a resolution can be reached.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Latest is the two camps can't agree on the type of gloves to worn. Meeting to be held to see if a resolution can be reached.


That ole chestnut. Nothing ever goes smoothly when these two fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> That ole chestnut. Nothing ever goes smoothly when these two fight.


That much is for sure.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Think he is a different airline mate...we are flying with Etihad.....hope they are decent...
> 
> @Spider ...... Haha. Don't think he did somehow....but I hope I find this party room


What's happening over there Oska? Surely there's an internet café where you can touch base from??

@DBerry what's happened to CHB's roving reporter??


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> What's happening over there Oska? Surely there's an internet café where you can touch base from??
> 
> @*DBerry* what's happened to CHB's roving reporter??


Knowing @Oska, our roving reporter, he's passed out blind drunk in his own chunder in a seedy BDSM dungeon over there, after having a good fisting performed on him by a pre-op transexual mistress.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Knowing @Oska, our roving reporter, he's passed out blind drunk in his own chunder in a seedy BDSM dungeon over there, after having a good fisting performed on him by a pre-op transexual mistress.


So he's just your average fight fan then :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> So he's just your average fight fan then :lol:


Correct :lol:, I may just call Dusseldorf shortly, and get the skinny. I'll report back as soon as I have.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

You muppets . I'm still alive 
Weigh in was yesterday...all issues have been sorted!
Sammy looks in the best shape I've seen him...Sturm seemed to drawn IMO.
Caught up with Sammy last night!
The weigh in vid is up on Facebook @DBerry


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> You muppets . I'm still alive
> Weigh in was yesterday...all issues have been sorted!
> Sammy looks in the best shape I've seen him...Sturm seemed to drawn IMO.
> Caught up with Sammy last night!
> The weigh in vid is up on Facebook @*DBerry*


Good stuff, mate, how was the flight over? Have you caught up with Christian yet? Ask him does the tattoo parlor have to get in a scrimshaw artist to do his work, he'll piss himself laughing.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Flight was fine mate...Micky popped about 6 stilnox or whatever they are...think he's still recovering from them.
Saw Christian at the weigh in yesterday and meeting up with him tonight.
Heading for lunch today with Sam and Kane and then it's fight time mate


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> You muppets . I'm still alive
> Weigh in was yesterday...all issues have been sorted!
> Sammy looks in the best shape I've seen him...Sturm seemed to drawn IMO.
> Caught up with Sammy last night!
> The weigh in vid is up on Facebook @DBerry


What kind of hangovers is the German beer providing you with?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

No hangovers yet Spider....it's all good when you keep backing it up 

I like their beer though!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> No hangovers yet Spider....it's all good when you keep backing it up
> 
> I like their beer though!


Reports are Sam is the fittest he's ever been. All fighters say that. What's your assessment? Good training camp? Raring to go?

Have they sorted out what type pf gloves they are going to wear yet? Seems like the two camps can't agree on any fucking thing.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Reports are Sam is the fittest he's ever been. All fighters say that. What's your assessment? Good training camp? Raring to go?


Never seen him like this mate....fittest and strongest I've ever seen him! He looked more defined, more thicker than Sturm. He's read to go mate!! This camp and this prep has had heaps to do with it!!!

All issues are sorted Spid!!!! All in Sammy's favour


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Never seen him like this mate....fittest and strongest I've ever seen him! He looked more defined, more thicker than Sturm. He's read to go mate!! This camp and this prep has had heaps to do with it!!!


Keep us posted mate :good


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

He looks in great shape. Fingers crossed his performance reflects that. WAR SAMMY


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> No hangovers yet Spider....it's all good when you keep backing it up
> 
> I like their beer though!


Living the life, besides mens schlongs, have you had any spicy German sausage?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Good to hear looks like my prediction of Sturm UD might be wrong. GO SAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

C'mon Sturm.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> C'mon Sturm.


As a supposed boxing purist, why would you support someone who spent $200k to buy the belt ?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> As a supposed boxing purist, why would you support someone who spent $200k to buy the belt ?


I prefer boxers with skill over boxers without. Therefore Sturm > Gorilla for me.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> Never seen him like this mate....fittest and strongest I've ever seen him! He looked more defined, more thicker than Sturm. He's read to go mate!! This camp and this prep has had heaps to do with it!!!
> 
> All issues are sorted Spid!!!! All in Sammy's favour


New PEDS?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Good to hear Sam in best shape of life, there will be no excuses when he is stopped


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Good to hear Sam in best shape of life, there will be *no excuses *when he is stopped


They can always blame that 7Eleven store when he is KTFO but Sturm.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I prefer boxers with skill over boxers without. Therefore Sturm > Gorilla for me.


If Sturm had skillz, why did he need to buy the belt? And how could a boxer with no skillz beat him?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> If Sturm had skillz, why did he need to buy the belt? *And how could a boxer with no skillz beat* *him?*


Performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Performance enhancing drugs.


Boring Frances is boring.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sam Soliman, UD

118-110 x 2
117-111


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> Good to hear Sam in best shape of life, there will be no excuses when he is stopped





Francis75 said:


> I prefer boxers with skill over boxers without. Therefore Sturm > Gorilla for me.


And the NEW.........................:finger


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Wow, I didn't see that coming, I thought Felix would beat Sam.

Sam won that comfortably, well done.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sam Soliman = World Champion

Frances = cross-dressing internet loner

:yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Sam Soliman = World Champion
> 
> Frances = cross-dressing internet loner
> 
> :yep


Pretty hard to argue with that. :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

And I believe @Kel just lost an avatar bet and @stiflers mum might be right now working on the avatar?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> And I believe @Kel just lost an avatar bet and @stiflers mum might be right now working on the avatar?












Really hard to decipher who the biggest loser is in this fabulous win by Sam Soliman. Kel or Francis :lol:


----------



## Bundjalung (Jun 3, 2013)

You bloody beauty! Doing Patto Lakes proud Sammy!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fair play to Soliman that was the clearest Sturm was ever beaten except that KO loss. if you call spoiling an art Soliman is the master in it.:lol: Soliman now has some big fights lined up. And Sturm should retire, I dont see him beating any of the champions at Middleweight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Legend!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Performance enhancing drugs.


Why would you put shit on Soliman? He's one of the sports most likeable and admirable characters. That shit about the enhancement drugs was cloudly IMO. Anyway it has been put to rest now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Legend!


There would not be a happier man on the planet at the moment than Sam Soliman.

...or just perhaps Oska???

@Oska Australia to @Oska...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sturm got knocked out?!!!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Spider said:


> There would not be a happier man on the planet at the moment than Sam Soliman.
> 
> ...or just perhaps Oska???
> 
> @Oska Australia to @Oska...


Boxing guy I was talking to yesterday rekons sammy had to be the happiest fighter he's ever met. I sort of believe him


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Boxing guy I was talking to yesterday rekons sammy had to be the happiest fighter he's ever met. I sort of believe him


...and that was yesterday. BEFORE he won his first world title at 40.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Sturm got knocked out?!!!!


Lost by UD.

118-110
118-110 
117-111


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

"He won, clearly," Sturm conceded after the fight. "He kept moving, he was hard to hit."

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/soliman-beats-sturm-win-ibf-middleweight-title-23944395


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sturm said that he has a rematch clause and probably wants the rematch this year. But Soliman called out Golovkin.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Sturm said that he has a rematch clause and probably wants the rematch this year. But Soliman called out Golovkin.


Soliman clearly not scared of anyone. The easy route would be another fight with Sturm.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Winners are grinners!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Well done Sammy, great work and very convincing!

Good to see this result puts a certain couple of Aussie forum chimpanzees (much further down the food chain than "gorillas" :yep) in their places :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Yes Sam is in for a rude awakening this time.





Kel said:


> Sturm will stop Soliman for only the 2nd time mark my words this is the end of the line for Sam and his energy drinks :yep





Kel said:


> I voted Gorilla to be stopped under 6rds





Kel said:


> Good to hear Sam in best shape of life, there will be no excuses when he is stopped


Sam Soliman won and in emphatic fashion. "No excuses" you said.

Have you any humility at all? Or are you just going to hide and pretend it never happened?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

@Kel @Francis75


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Ain't seen the fight yet , congratulations to Sam & his team .


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats to Sam, how did the fight go?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Ain't seen the fight yet , congratulations to Sam & his team .





Bendy said:


> Congrats to Sam, how did the fight go?


Sam flogged Sturm

arty and lads, he has called out GGG, this fight njearly happened last year but fell over as GGG couldn't get the money he wanted..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> There would not be a happier man on the planet at the moment than Sam Soliman.
> 
> ...or just perhaps Oska???
> 
> @*Oska* Australia to @*Oska*...


Got a text message from @*Oska* a couple of hours ago, I think he's happier than Sammy, spoke to my contact in Dusseldorf (alright, I rang Christian) and had about ten minutes of "fuck man, that was fuckin' awesome, fuck ahhh" :rofl I doubt those boys even know where they are at the moment, poor Sammy will be putting up with about a dozen pissed Aussie's abroad :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Got a text message from @Oska a couple of hours ago, I think he's happier than Sammy, spoke to my contact in Dusseldorf (alright, I rang Christian) and had about ten minutes of "fuck man, that was fuckin' awesome, fuck ahhh" :rofl I doubt those boys even know where they are at the moment, poor Sammy will be putting up with about a dozen pissed Aussie's abroad :lol:


Great stuff :cheers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@*Oska*, I see you're on here mate, I couldn't message you back, I tried but my carrier wouldn't allow it. Yes, He fucking did it alright, mate, he fucking did it
arty


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> @Kel @Francis75


Not a single post from CHB's biggest losers. Lurking but silenced :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Not a single post from CHB's biggest losers. Lurking but silenced :lol:


:lol: What more would you expect, surely you didn't think they would humbly come out and admit they got it wrong, perhaps even apologist a little for being total twats and maybe even graciously offer some sort of congratulations?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: What more would you expect, surely you didn't think they would humbly come out and admit they got it wrong, perhaps even apologist a little for being total twats and maybe even graciously offer some sort of congratulations?


I admit I got it wrong, I got the Groves/Froch fight wrong too. :conf

I'm getting worse at this. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I admit I got it wrong, I got the Groves/Froch fight wrong too. :conf
> 
> I'm getting worse at this. :lol:


I got the Froch-Groves fight wrong too :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...-top-of-the-list/story-fndkzthy-1226938883570


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> I admit I got it wrong, I got the Groves/Froch fight wrong too. :conf
> 
> I'm getting worse at this. :lol:


Nothing wrong with getting your prediction wrong and admitting it.

It's the grubs that troll their negative opinions daily leading up to the fight only to get completely wrong and then go into hibernation rather than face the music :rolleyes

When Sally got it wrong he at least hung around to face the music and Kel just pursued him, cheap shot after cheap shot. Now the shoe is on the other foot and Kel is lurking, lurking, but not a word :lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

I'm here guys and OMG
No words can describe it....literally had tears in my eyes!!!
The pin drop silence at the end of the fight was priceless!!!
Have had a quick snooze and heading down soon for lunch with.....the champ!!!!!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> I'm here guys and OMG
> No words can describe it....literally had tears in my eyes!!!
> The pin drop silence at the end of the fight was priceless!!!
> Have had a quick snooze and heading down soon for lunch with.....the champ!!!!!!


Enjoy mate, I'm really happy for you, and rapt for Sammy, give him a big kiss and send him all of our love from the Berrys


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I picked Sturm and I missed the bloody fight!!!! Watching it tonight, this is great news.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I picked Sturm and I missed the bloody fight!!!! Watching it tonight, this is great news.


Some complained about Sammy clinching up a bit too much but it hardly mattered. Sturm just couldn't hit him and Sammy was right on target.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> I'm here guys and OMG
> No words can describe it....literally had tears in my eyes!!!
> The pin drop silence at the end of the fight was priceless!!!
> Have had a quick snooze and heading down soon for lunch with.....the champ!!!!!!


Any chance the little champ will stop smiling any time soon? I doubt it :hey


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Enjoy mate, I'm really happy for you, and rapt for Sammy, give him a big kiss and send him all of our love from the Berrys


Will do mate....!!!!!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Will do mate....!!!!!!


Please tell him I never wished him luck or spoke to him the other day when I rang Christian as I believe when I wish some one luck it's a kiss of death. I also never bet on him for the same reason :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Well done to Sammy I had it 2 rounds apiece after 4 but swept the rest of the rounds bar perhaps 9 and 11 where Sturm hurt him with some body shots. Happy to get it wrong I thought Sturm UD. Can someone resize this pic for me for @Kel to wear as an avatar for 2 weeks with the location''I like to slurp on Greeny's schlong''.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well done to Sammy I had it 2 rounds apiece after 4 but swept the rest of the rounds bar perhaps 9 and 11 where Sturm hurt him with some body shots. Happy to get it wrong I thought Sturm UD. Can someone resize this pic for me for @Kel to wear as an avatar for 2 weeks with the location''I like to slurp on Greeny's schlong''.


No wonder Kel's done a runner. Not only is he devoid of humility. He knew what he was in for :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Nothing wrong with getting your prediction wrong and admitting it.
> 
> It's the grubs that troll their negative opinions daily leading up to the fight only to get completely wrong and then go into hibernation rather than face the music :rolleyes
> 
> When Sally got it wrong he at least hung around to face the music and Kel just pursued him, cheap shot after cheap shot. Now the shoe is on the other foot and Kel is lurking, lurking, but not a word :lol:


:lol: :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well done to Sammy I had it 2 rounds apiece after 4 but swept the rest of the rounds bar perhaps 9 and 11 where Sturm hurt him with some body shots. Happy to get it wrong I thought Sturm UD. Can someone resize this pic for me for @*Kel* to wear as an avatar for 2 weeks with the location''I like to slurp on Greeny's schlong''.


Well, I had a four week avatar bet with him, and am very happy with your choice, so i recon he can have that for six and we'll all be square :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Kel if nobody resizes that one wear this.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Here ya go KKKKKKKKKel... :happy


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Here ya go KKKKKKKKKel... :happy


:rofl


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Some complained about Sammy clinching up a bit too much but it hardly mattered. Sturm just couldn't hit him and Sammy was right on target.


Cheers mate. Winners are grinners and the rest can please themselves. Sam has a lot of detractors but this is a great thing for the middleweight division. A bloke who will fight anyone and will also have a few good fighters who would fancy themselves against him. Should be an interesting 12 months ahead of us.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Kel if nobody resizes that one wear this.


It looks like Sam Newman :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Here ya go KKKKKKKKKel... :happy


Ccccool.

I don't know what will be more fun. Kkkel not posting at all. Or him posting for 6 weeks with that avatar and message :lol:


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> @Kel @Francis75


Sweet Pleasure of Congratulations to Sam, team and family...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't watch the fight/couldn't care less about it. How did Gorilla Soliman win. Was it volume + being incredibly awkward in there. This puts Danny Geales win over Sturm into perspective doesn't it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Didn't watch the fight/couldn't care less about it. How did Gorilla Soliman win. Was it volume + being incredibly awkward in there. This puts Danny Geales win over Sturm into perspective doesn't it.


Volume+awkward and clinching. He makes Ruiz and Klitschko proud. Especially Ruiz who had the same punch and grab style.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

You really are a stupid prick.


Francis75 said:


> Didn't watch the fight/*couldn't care less about it.*


You sure about that?


> *How did Gorilla Soliman win.*


Thought you just said you didn't care less about it?


> Was it volume + being incredibly awkward in there.


Yep, frustrated the shit out of Felix with a solid performance, not that you care less about it.


> This puts Danny Geales win over Sturm into perspective doesn't it.


You claim to be a knowledgeable boxing fan, yet make a noob comment like this. atsch

*Go Sammy you champion!* :happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Didn't watch the fight/couldn't care less about it. How did Gorilla Soliman win. Was it volume + being incredibly awkward in there. This puts Danny Geales win over Sturm into *perspective* doesn't it.


"Couldn't care less" and the first thing you do is ask about the fight atsch

The result sure puts into perspective your pre-fight predictions :lol:

Go sit in the corner with Kel nuffer :hi:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Didn't watch the fight/couldn't care less about it. How did Gorilla Soliman win. Was it volume + being incredibly awkward in there. This puts Danny Geales win over Sturm into perspective doesn't it.


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Volume+awkward and clinching. He makes Ruiz and Klitschko proud. Especially Ruiz who had the same punch and grab style.


 I would hardly compare Sam to Ruiz and Klitschko. He fights out of the clinch by throwing punches which is effective for him. Sturm could of tried to box a bit more instead of trying to blast Soliman out of there but he didnt. Great game plan and well executed by Soliman IMO.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> @*Kel* @*Francis75*


Needs his teeth fixed.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Brigga said:


> I would hardly compare Sam to Ruiz and Klitschko. He fights out of the clinch by throwing punches which is effective for him. Sturm could of tried to box a bit more instead of trying to blast Soliman out of there but he didnt. Great game plan and well executed by Soliman IMO.


:deal


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Needs his teeth fixed.


He's got plenty of money now (and more to come) to do that if he likes.

You are a bitter old queen, aren't you?


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 making a right cunt of himself along with others at the other board.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Francis75 making a right cunt of himself along with others at the other board.


I reckon Kkkel will be a regular there for the next 6 weeks or so :lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

These people who say they don't care for...even hate Sam Soliman...are going to keep talking about him for weeks.
:lol:

That makes a lot of sense. Fucken imbeciles.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure what everybody is going on about, it's obvious Sturm is now a shell of his former self. Good luck to the man with the Gorilla technique :cheers.

I got that prediction upside down but got the Froch stoppage win right..... At the end of the day it's all opinion.
@bruiserh89 mate i got you message, disappointed i missed Jeff Horn interview last night, I did read through the transcript this morning and noticed he really doesn't have a boxing background or expert knowledge of the game, I found that refreshing as I think it means he has way more improvement then i thought.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Guess who's got a new avatar? I guess that's the price you pay for sticking your neck out :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> I got that prediction upside down but got the Froch stoppage win right..... At the end of the day it's all opinion.


You didn't apply the same philosophical approach to Sally being wrong about the Leapai fight did you?

Oh, I get it. One rule for you and a different one for everybody else :rolleyes


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> You didn't apply the same philosophical approach to Sally being wrong about the Leapai fight did you?
> 
> Oh, I get it. One rule for you and a different one for everybody else :rolleyes


I'll be nice in this response to you pal.

LOOK AT THE OVERALL CONTEXT OF BOTH SITUATIONS

I'll keep it short but Sally had been spruiking Leapai as the greatest thing since sliced bread 5yrs +........... I made a weeks worth of posts leading up to the fight :rolleyes isn't that what we are here for on fight week?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> I'll be nice in this response to you pal.
> 
> LOOK AT THE OVERALL CONTEXT OF BOTH SITUATIONS
> 
> I'll keep it short but Sally had been spruiking Leapai as the greatest thing since sliced bread 5yrs +........... I made a weeks worth of posts leading up to the fight :rolleyes isn't that what we are here for on fight week?


So Sally pumped up Leapai's tyres for weeks and you deflated Soliman's for weeks.

Both got it equally wrong.

You pursued Sally post after post. Thread after thread afterwards.

But when you get it wrong. As Sally did. "It's all just a matter of opinion" :rolleyes

It's called double standards as you'd well know Kel&Danny.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

What planet are you from? Sally was a complete basket case for 5yrs, hardly double standards.

Are you Sally in disguise or something :huh


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lol comparing Kel to Sally. Sally was a spammer with his man love of Alex I like Alex and am glad the big feller got a nice payday but was glad in a way he got starched. His manlove of the yellow machine was sickening too.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Lol comparing Kel to Sally. Sally was a spammer with his man love of Alex I like Alex and am glad the big feller got a nice payday but was glad in a way he got starched. His manlove of the yellow machine was sickening too.


At the end of the day it's all opinion according to Kel&Danny >>>



Kel said:


> ..... At the end of the day it's all opinion.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is the Golovkin - Geales fight 100% set ? Is it definately happening.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Is the Golovkin - Geales fight 100% set ? Is it definately happening.


 No. Expect announcement soon according to Geales twitter.

https://twitter.com/RealDealGeale


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brigga said:


> I would hardly compare Sam to Ruiz and Klitschko. He fights out of the clinch by throwing punches which is effective for him. Sturm could of tried to box a bit more instead of trying to blast Soliman out of there but he didnt. Great game plan and well executed by Soliman IMO.


He often breaks the clich fast to punch thats true. But really he also often just clinches and pulls the head down. It reminded me very much of Ruiz how Soliman jumped in with his punches just to clinch afterwards. To say Soliman doesnt clinch a lot is just not true. Its a fact. But thats the way he is so hard to nail and it works very good for him so for me I didnt have a problem with it especially because Sturm was to stuipid to do something against it.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He often breaks the clich fast to punch thats true. But really he also often just clinches and pulls the head down. It reminded me very much of Ruiz how Soliman jumped in with his punches just to clinch afterwards. To say Soliman doesnt clinch a lot is just not true. Its a fact. But thats the way he is so hard to nail and it works very good for him so for me I didnt have a problem with it especially because Sturm was to stuipid to do something against it.


Agree. I just watched the fight and Soliman established a tendency to clinch in the early rounds, then other times he came forward as if he was going to clinch and threw punches instead. It was a good tactic which worked well. I don't think the ref did a bad job or allowed anything that could've been deemed unfair. Good performance IMO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> I'm not sure what everybody is going on about, it's obvious Sturm is now a shell of his former self. Good luck to the man with the Gorilla technique :cheers.
> 
> I got that prediction upside down but got the Froch stoppage win right..... At the end of the day it's all opinion.
> 
> @bruiserh89 mate i got you message, disappointed i missed Jeff Horn interview last night, I did read through the transcript this morning and noticed he really doesn't have a boxing background or expert knowledge of the game, I found that refreshing as I think it means he has way more improvement then i thought.


No worries. I did also try to address Horn getting tagged a bit in the 2nd Rivare fight because I know you and a couple of others were talking about it. Unfortunately my question to address it was so poorly worded Jeff thought I was talking about their first encounter :conf


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No. Expect announcement soon according to Geales twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealDealGeale


Geales had better not duck Golovkin AGAIN to fight Soliman. Not even Socks could defend that.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


>


:deal

:lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

That Sally winder fella was an out and out racist and was encouraged and endorsed by many on this board , then when Alex got thrashed he came back and made excuses about injury then got fucked off for being a dick on purpose to escape having the piss taken out if him , Kel on the other hand who is a knowledgable poster and an tidy member of the forum ( if you want to talk boxing that is ) remains . Too many witch hunts on this board it's getting a bit like ESB if you don't toe the popular line , ok Kel got it wrong regarding Sam but the fella is still here and not getting himself banned to duck the shit coming his way now , nice one Kel .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Geales had better not duck Golovkin AGAIN to fight Soliman. Not even Socks could defend that.


I don't think this will happen Francis but one can never be 100% sure , I hope Sammy does honour his pre Sturm boast that he will fight the best should he win and the quarter of the title he won on the weekend don't lay waste down under until he retires .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That Sally winder fella was an out and out racist and was encouraged and endorsed by many on this board ,


That's bullshit Josey, Sallys racism wasn't endorsed by anyone.
Sally, just like Kel, was ok for a good part of the time, however the other part of the time he was a complete prick. I guess that's why he's been banned.


> then when Alex got thrashed he came back and made excuses about injury then got fucked off for being a dick on purpose to escape having the piss taken out if him ,


So? You should be happy about that.


> Kel on the other hand who is a knowledgable poster and an tidy member of the forum ( if you want to talk boxing that is ) remains .


As I already said, Sally was a knowledgeable poster when he wanted to be too.


> Too many witch hunts on this board it's getting a bit like ESB if you don't toe the popular line ,


Where's a witch hunt? All I can see is people breaking the rules, or not. :conf
Racism ain't cool, ever.


> ok Kel got it wrong regarding Sam but the fella is still here and not getting himself banned to duck the shit coming his way now , nice one Kel .


I agree, I don't have a problem with Kel, I stir him as much as he stirs me.
But his racism is pretty shit at times.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Geales had better not duck Golovkin AGAIN to fight Soliman. Not even Socks could defend that.


It would depend on the circumstances as to why it would be turned down.

As far as I'm concerned the previous times the fight has been turned down were completely understandable and legitimate.

All I can say is that Daniel has wanted this fight for a while and hasn't ducked it at all.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I think there is a big difference between a little friendly banter / passive racist jibe here and there compared to someone flat out being a racist and hurling constant abuse which i believe Sally would do to some on here including Josey

This forum does not always capture the little subtle context in which mates might make a joke in a pub situation, people are too quick to go all PC about every little thing. 

I get the feeling on these boards at times, that some people only think it's racist because it's a joke or jibe at a non-white person.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think there is a big difference between a little friendly banter / passive racist jibe here and there compared to someone flat out being a racist and hurling constant abuse which i believe Sally would do to some on here including Josey
> 
> This forum does not always capture the little subtle context in which mates might make a joke in a pub situation, people are too quick to go all PC about every little thing.
> 
> I get the feeling on these boards at times, that some people only think it's racist because it's a joke or jibe at a non-white person.


Yep, I agree with you here, KKKel.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think there is a big difference between a little friendly banter / passive racist jibe here and there compared to someone flat out being a racist and hurling constant abuse which i believe Sally would do to some on here including Josey
> 
> This forum does not always capture the little subtle context in which mates might make a joke in a pub situation, people are too quick to go all PC about every little thing.
> 
> I get the feeling on these boards at times, that some people only think it's racist because it's a joke or jibe at a non-white person.


Love the new avatar big boy, goes well with your lovely blue contact lenses :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think there is a big difference between a little friendly banter / passive racist jibe here and there compared to someone flat out being a racist and hurling constant abuse which i believe Sally would do to some on here including Josey
> 
> This forum does not always capture the little subtle context in which mates might make a joke in a pub situation, people are too quick to go all PC about every little thing.
> 
> I get the feeling on these boards at times, that some people only think it's racist because it's a joke or jibe at a non-white person.


You come across as someone who was discriminated against when you arrived in this country and have carried a chip on your shoulder over it ever since. That may not be your actual circumstances but it is sure as hell the way you come across.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> You come across as someone who was discriminated against when you arrived in this country and have carried a chip on your shoulder over it ever since. That may not be your actual circumstances but it is sure as hell the way you come across.


:huh When did I do that?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> :huh When did I do that?


Arrive here? I don't know. But as I said above >>>



Spider said:


> You come across as someone who was discriminated against when you arrived in this country and have carried a chip on your shoulder over it ever since. *That may not be your actual circumstances *but it is sure as hell the way you come across.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I don't think this will happen Francis but one can never be 100% sure , I hope Sammy does honour his pre Sturm boast that he will fight the best should he win and the quarter of the title he won on the weekend don't lay waste down under until he retires .


 At 40 he would be insane not too target a lucrative Mundine fight after that he should try to unify etc. He said in a interview he has 4 or 5 fights left in him.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That Sally winder fella was an out and out racist and was encouraged and endorsed by many on this board , then when Alex got thrashed he came back and made excuses about injury then got fucked off for being a dick on purpose to escape having the piss taken out if him , Kel on the other hand who is a knowledgable poster and an tidy member of the forum ( if you want to talk boxing that is ) remains . Too many witch hunts on this board it's getting a bit like ESB if you don't toe the popular line , ok Kel got it wrong regarding Sam but the fella is still here and not getting himself banned to duck the shit coming his way now , nice one Kel .


Getting like ESB? No chance - the usual fuckwits have ruined the Aussie forum. Good to see Checkhook have some standards and ban cunts for being cunts.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well done to Sammy I had it 2 rounds apiece after 4 but swept the rest of the rounds bar perhaps 9 and 11 where Sturm hurt him with some body shots. Happy to get it wrong I thought Sturm UD. Can someone resize this pic for me for @Kel to wear as an avatar for 2 weeks with the location''I like to slurp on Greeny's schlong''.


 @Kel why haven't you updated your location to read "I like to slurp on Greeny's schlong" as per the conditions of your bet with stifler?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think there is a big difference between a little friendly banter / passive racist jibe here and there compared to someone flat out being a racist and hurling constant abuse which i believe Sally would do to some on here including Josey


I agree, Sally was mental at times. I guess that's why he's been shafted.


> This forum does not always capture the little subtle context in which mates might make a joke in a pub situation,


I also agree with that, that's why I don't go there. It's to easy for someone to get the wrong idea.


> people are too quick to go all PC about every little thing.


It's a fine line though. Face it, you go there a lot and we have no idea whether you are actually racist or not. You certainly come across as being so.

What do you expect anyone to believe if you're visiting that topic on a regular basis?


> I get the feeling on these boards at times, that some people only think it's racist because it's a joke or jibe at a non-white person.


Not me, racism is racism, no matter where you're from.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Getting like ESB? No chance - the usual fuckwits have ruined the Aussie forum. Good to see Checkhook have some standards and ban cunts for being cunts.


I agree, this place is nothing like ESB.
It has it's ups and downs, but it's being driven mostly well.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Getting like ESB? No chance - the usual fuckwits have ruined the Aussie forum. Good to see Checkhook have some standards and ban cunts for being cunts.


You've got to post here more, Pira. We do have a laugh, but it's all in good fun.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I agree, this place is nothing like ESB.
> It has it's ups and downs, but it's being driven mostly well.


An ellymac driver on a building site I was working on was giving every one the shits "listen, give the guy a break, his job does have it's ups and downs" I told them


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You've got to post here more, Pira. We do have a laugh, but it's all in good fun.


Yep - have more cunts on ignore over there than view.

Just so long as this board is free of Ty Cockbreath.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Yep - have more cunts on ignore over there than view.
> 
> Just so long as this board is free of Ty Cockbreath.


He fucked it right up for himself here in less than a fortnight :lol: Bringing down the forum with a DOS attack then admitting to it to the owner after he was threatened with the law saw him permanently locked in Gulag (you don't always get outright banned, here, you can be put in Gulag).


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: Just had a perve at Ty's home for the mentally weak - I see Blue Eyed Kel and Francis the talking mule have headed over there and are chumming up to the grub and the prowler to take the heat off themselves over here - how bad must your prospects be when sucking up to dumb hateful cunts like that is your only option?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: Just had a perve at Ty's home for the mentally weak - I see Blue Eyed Kel and Francis the talking mule have headed over there and are chumming up to the grub and the prowler to take the heat off themselves over here - how bad must your prospects be when sucking up to dumb hateful cunts like that is your only option?


:lol: I wish we could have The Prowler back here, he didn't have the spitefulness and malice that the Albury cocksucker had, he was pretty funny at times, and copped it just as well as he gave it.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

I just had a look "over there" . Three days.

Three fucken days these losers have been going on about Sam...even though they don't care about him?
:lol:

Funny thing is most people I know...if they don't care or are not interested in a subject...they don't go nuts disusing it for _threeee fuuuucken days_!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> I just had a look "over there" . Three days.
> 
> Three fucken days these losers have been going on about Sam...even though they don't care about him?
> :lol:
> ...


Those losers don't have much else to talk about, it's why they're such hatefilled losers in the first place. They should try to get some hobbies.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

When I used to talk to "you know who" he used to tell me so much shit.

He told me he was going to make his professional debut in America. "The Professer"...the mod at Eastside...was going to set it up for him.

I told him at the time aspiring professional fighters do not write the shit he writes in forums, own boxing download websites and carry on like a two bob watch towards anyone who has any success in the Australian boxing industry.

Here we are 10 years later...and he is EXACTLY where I told him he would be if he did not pull his head in...permanently.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

zelky said:


> When I used to talk to "you know who" he used to tell me so much shit.
> 
> He told me he was going to make his professional debut in America.* "The Professer"...*the mod at Eastside...was going to set it up for him.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Perhaps that is why he gets a pass on constantly breaking forum rules.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: I wish we could have The Prowler back here, he didn't have the spitefulness and malice that the Albury cocksucker had, he was pretty funny at times, and copped it just as well as he gave it.


The prowler is fucked mate, he spews plenty venom and hate towards some of our fighters, Gealey and Soliman for starters.

He's a troll looking for attention, we don't need him here.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: I wish we could have The Prowler back here, he didn't have the spitefulness and malice that the Albury cocksucker had, he was pretty funny at times, and copped it just as well as he gave it.


One of the three or so that seems bent on fucking the whole forum.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Interesting. Perhaps that is why he gets a pass on constantly breaking forum rules.


Without a doubt, he's chummy with that mod.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

"The Professer" is also a moderator at dickheads boxing download website.

I'm sure they have had their up and downs but a bit of mutual cock sucking and they are back where they started...them against the world.
:lol:

Fucken losers.

Sam Soliman's people have never requested a thread be removed from Eastside.

Dickhead gets his mate to delete threads where _he_ is getting hammered.

The owner of "The Pirate Bay" is going time for doing the exact same thing that dickhead is still doing. Can't wait till he gets pulled up.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Interesting. Perhaps that is why he gets a pass on constantly breaking forum rules.


When ESB started changing and Zakman changed his mod name to The Professor, the grub crawled up to him bigtime - threads in which TC had made a fool of himself (many) started being deleted, posters who had made a fool of TC (many) were banned with no explanation.

It was pretty obvious TC had bought immunity by offering access to his boxing torrents site to The Professor.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It was pretty obvious TC had bought immunity by offering access to his boxing torrents site to The Professor.


Not at all. "The Professer" caused huge beef at another boxing download website and fled to dickheads site.

Dickhead holds that shit over you. So he would have threatened to ban "The Professer" if he doesn't do what dickhead tells him to do at Eastside. "The Professer" has to tow the line or dickhead will ban him from his site. There are only two dedicated boxing torrent download sites. If "The Professer" gets banned from dickheads website...he has nowhere to download fights.

No one is friends with dickhead. He is a sociopath. He uses people for what he needs them for and then sets them up for the dump. As he did with me when my Mum was sick. He thrives on going after what he thinks are weak targets. Then if shits gets too much...he goes to the police.

I'm not the first person he went to the police over. Apparently a few years back someone was on the way to his house from Melbourne but got the call to turn back as dickhead had called the police.

He is the biggest dog I have ever dealt with. And I have dealt with some fucken animals.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> Not at all. "The Professer" caused huge beef at another boxing download website and fled to dickheads site.
> 
> Dickhead holds that shit over you. So he would have threatened to ban "The Professer" if he doesn't do what dickhead tells him to do at Eastside. "The Professer" has to tow the line or dickhead will ban him from his site. There are only two dedicated boxing torrent download sites. If "The Professer" gets banned from dickheads website...he has nowhere to download fights.
> 
> ...


I hear you mate, I don't doubt a word of what you say, he has shown himself to be a bitter, envious and gutless weakling.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...lers+mum+win+wear+Danny+Green+avatar+location
posts #134 ,#135
and post#133,post#136.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...lers+mum+win+wear+Danny+Green+avatar+location
> posts #134 ,#135
> and post#133,post#136.


 @Kel


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PIRA said:


> One of the three or so that seems bent on fucking the whole forum.


Well, fuck him then, we don't need that here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> The prowler is fucked mate, he spews plenty venom and hate towards some of our fighters, Gealey and Soliman for starters.
> 
> He's a troll looking for attention, we don't need him here.


Fair enough mate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

zelky said:


> "The Professer" is also a moderator at dickheads boxing download website.
> 
> I'm sure they have had their up and downs but a bit of mutual cock sucking and they are back where they started...them against the world.
> :lol:
> ...


:lol: He did that to me, had my posts removed, a couple of threads deleted and me permabanned, all because I told him I can do three things he can't, grow hair on my head, pull a sheila and fight.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: He did that to me, had my posts removed, a couple of threads deleted and me permabanned, all because I told him I can do three things he can't, grow hair on my head, pull a sheila and fight.


:lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

zelky said:


> I just had a look "over there" . Three days.
> 
> Three fucken days these losers have been going on about Sam...even though they don't care about him?
> :lol:
> ...


Yeah I've had a sneaky look....wanted to respond to a few of their posts but just left it. Just let them bounce off each other.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah I've had a sneaky look....wanted to respond to a few of their posts but just left it. Just let them bounce off each other.


Where abouts are you, Mr. International? I see you're about three and a half hours out.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Where abouts are you, Mr. International? I see you're about three and a half hours out.


Nearly home mate. What a trip! Had to sneak in a quick little trip to Amsterdam ...WOW!!!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Nearly home mate. What a trip! Had to sneak in a quick little trip to Amsterdam ...WOW!!!


:lol: Yeah, saw that, just so long as our foreign corespondent is all well, that's the main thing.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: Yeah, saw that, just so long as our foreign corespondent is all well, that's the main thing.


110%


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yeah I've had a sneaky look....wanted to respond to a few of their posts but just left it. Just let them bounce off each other.


Can't access the place now. "The Professor" must not be doing as told...so dickhead is probably doing anther DDOS attack.
:happy


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

Oska said:


> Nearly home mate. What a trip! Had to sneak in a quick little trip to Amsterdam ...WOW!!!


 I heard from DT that Sturm was at 73kg 3 weeks out before the fight! Might have over done it trying to focus on the fitness side of things. Is Golovkin definatly the next target?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You've got to post here more, Pira. We do have a laugh, but it's all in good fun.


 @PIRA Yeah X2 Be good to get you a regular around here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Nearly home mate. What a trip! Had to sneak in a quick little trip to Amsterdam ...WOW!!!


Some cream on the cake so to speak :lol:

Post fight Dave Hedgcock looked nearly as happy as Sam - impossible I know but...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Some cream on the cake so to speak :lol:
> 
> Post fight Dave Hedgcock looked nearly as happy as Sam - impossible I know but...


Dave would be wrapped, he's guided and mentored Sammy for 20 years, Sammy used to box under the late Frank Kenny in the amateurs and kickbox under Dave.
It appears, after reading the bullshit over at ShitSide that the only Aussies not happy are TotalCuntBoxa and his merry arsehats, Francis the talking ass, Kel the perennial sidekick and MidnightBeatProwler. Sam is already a millionaire, a happy family man and now a genuine world champion, the jealousy is strong in them :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Dave would be wrapped, he's guided and mentored Sammy for 20 years, Sammy used to box under the late Frank Kenny in the amateurs and kickbox under Dave.
> It appears, after reading the bullshit over at ShitSide that the only Aussies not happy are TotalCuntBoxa and his merry arsehats, Francis the talking ass, Kel the perennial sidekick and MidnightBeatProwler. Sam is already a millionaire, a happy family man and now a genuine world champion, the jealousy is strong in them :lol:


Meanwhile smiling Sammy is laughing all the way to the bank :yep


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Dave would be wrapped, he's guided and mentored Sammy for 20 years, Sammy used to box under the late Frank Kenny in the amateurs and kickbox under Dave.
> It appears, after reading the bullshit over at ShitSide that the only Aussies not happy are TotalCuntBoxa and his merry arsehats, Francis the talking ass, Kel the perennial sidekick and MidnightBeatProwler. Sam is already a millionaire, a happy family man and now a genuine world champion, *the jealousy is strong in them *:lol:


:yep


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Brigga said:


> I heard from DT that Sturm was at 73kg 3 weeks out before the fight! Might have over done it trying to focus on the fitness side of things. Is Golovkin definatly the next target?


Most def mate....Sam won't shy away from anyone.

Not sure how much Sturm weighed 3 weeks out but damn be looked gaunt and skinny at the weigh in.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Some cream on the cake so to speak :lol:
> 
> Post fight Dave Hedgcock looked nearly as happy as Sam - impossible I know but...


Haha...yeah that was pretty intense 

Everyone was over the moon ..and yes Dave can actually smile


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Dave would be wrapped, he's guided and mentored Sammy for 20 years, Sammy used to box under the late Frank Kenny in the amateurs and kickbox under Dave.
> It appears, after reading the bullshit over at ShitSide that the only Aussies not happy are TotalCuntBoxa and his merry arsehats, Francis the talking ass, Kel the perennial sidekick and MidnightBeatProwler. Sam is already a millionaire, a happy family man and now a genuine world champion, the jealousy is strong in them :lol:


Well said mate....Sammy has invested wisely over the years.

I remember Franks....that brings back memories!!!


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Four fucken days...fuuuuuck me. They hate Sam and are still talking about him...foooooour fuuuuucken daaaays!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

zelky said:


> Four fucken days...fuuuuuck me. They hate Sam and are still talking about him...foooooour fuuuuucken daaaays!


What are you talking about kid ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Well said mate....Sammy has invested wisely over the years.


Good to hear. Most don't.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

zelky said:


> Four fucken days...fuuuuuck me. They hate Sam and are still talking about him...foooooour fuuuuucken daaaays!


Let them talk mate.....it's all they have. Good luck to them and their miserable lives.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What are you talking about kid ?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


>


:rofl


----------

